# اهم التدريبات الروحيه .. وكيف نمارسها



## bent el noor (17 أبريل 2013)

تدريب الخلوة اليومية


· هدف التدريب:
هو تنظيم علاقتك مع الله من خلال المواظبة على قراءة الكتاب المقدس والصلاة. 
· ممارسة التدريب: مفاتيح التأمل:
فإن تحدث إليك عن خطية فتكلم أنت إليه مظهراً توبتك عن خطاياك التي ذكرتك بها الآية. وإن تكلم معك عن وصية فاطلب منه القوة لتنفذها. وإن تكلم إليك عن عطية مباركة اشكره عليها. وإن تكلم عن وعد معين يعطيه الـرب لمن يطلبه فأسرع بأن تسأل الله أن يحقق لك هذا الوعد. وإن تكلم معك عن صفة من صفاته السامية فإنك تستطيع أن تسبحه وتمدحه عليها. وإن تحدثت إليك الآية عن مثل أعلي من شخصيات الكتاب فاطلب من الرب أن يعينك لتصير مثلها.





تدريب الصلاة بالأجبية


· تذكــر:
قول معلمنا داود النبي سبع مرات في النهار سبحتك على أحكام عدلك. (مز164:119).
· ممارسة التدريب:
1- يحسن التدرج في الصلاة بالمزامير.
2- ابدأ بصلاة بعض مزامير من صلاة باكر.
3- ثم بعض مزامير من صلاة النوم.
4- ثم بعض مزامير من صلاة الغروب.
5- ومع الوقت تستطيع أن تزيد عدد المزامير. 
6- ثم مع الوقت تستطيع أن تضيف صلوات سواعى أخرى. 
7- تدرب على حفظ بعض المزامير والأناجيل والتحاليل. 


تدريب الصوم


· هدف الصوم:
الامتناع عن الطعام الجسدي للتغذى بالطعام الروحي ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله. (مت4:4). فالصوم هو إحدى وسائل الاتحاد بالله متى كان مقروناً بالصلاة والكتاب المقدس والتناول. 
· ممارسته:
1- ليكن لك فترة انقطاع تبدأ تدريجياً بتأخير موعد الإفطار ساعة ثم اثنين ... حتى الموعد المحدد لكل صوم كنسياً.
2- اهتم مع الصوم بالصلاة والكتاب والتناول، وحضور الاجتماعات وعمل الخير والصدقة.
3- امتنع أيضاً ليس عن الطعام فقط بل عن الخطايا واللذات.




تدريب المحبة


· ملاحظات:
1- إن كنت محباً لذاتك فلن تستطيع أن تحب الآخرين.
2- إن كنت لا تحب الآخرين فأنت لا تعرف الله. (1يو8:4).
3- فرق بين أعمال الإنسان الخاطئة وبين نفسه الغالية. فالله يكره الخطية ولكن يحب نفس الخاطئ.


· ممارسة التدريب:
الواقع إن أبسط أنواع تداريب المحبة هو ممارسة (الاعتذار والغفران). 
1- اعتذار لمن تخطئ في حقه. (مت24:5).
2- سامح من يخطئ إليك. (مت14:6).



تدريب عدم الإدانة


· أسباب الإدانة:
1- كبرياء الذات التي لا يعجبها تصرفات الآخرين فتنقدها. 
2- عدم المحبة: فالمحبة تستر كثرة من الخطايا. (1بط8:4).


· ممارسة التدريب:
حول نقدك لأي إنسان إلى صلاة من أجله، حتى يساعده الرب على التخلص من أخطائه. 
فبدلاً من الحديث عن هذا الشخص مع نفسك أو مع الآخرين، تحدث عنه مع الرب وحده. 




تدريب عدم الغضب


· أسباب الغضب:
1- الطبع الحاد الموروث.
2- الذات والكبرياء.
3- عدم تقدير قيمة النفس ومشاعر الآخرين. 
4- الدفاع عن الحق بطريقة خاطئة. 


· ممارسة التدريب:
تذكر كلما ثار الدم في عروقك أن:
1- قوة الشخصية ليست في الغضب والتمسك بالرأي، بل في احترام آراء الآخرين، وضبط النفس.
2- الحب فوق الحق، فخير لك أن تربح محبة الشخص من أن تربح القضية وتخسر نفسه. 
3- عوضاً عن الغضب صل لأجل هذا الإنسان. 







تدريب الطهارة


· تذكــر:
1-إن غريزة الجنس هي نعمة من الله بهدف الزواج وحفظ الجنس البشرى. 
2-إن الشيطان يحرض الإنسان على استخدامها قبل الأوان لينجسه ويفصله عن الله.


· ممارسة التدريب: 
1- ابتعد عن مجالات العثرة التي تثير الغريزة.
2- إن هاجمك الفكر حوله إلى شكر لله من أجل الغريزة.
3- اطلب من الرب أن يحفظها لحين استخدامها الشرعي في الزواج.
4- استبدل اللذة الجسدية بلذة أسمى منها وهي التمتع بروعة المسيح، وتصوره أمامك وارفع قلبك بالترانيم والألحان والصلاة. 
5- ردد شعار يوسف الطاهر كيف أصنع هذا الشر العظيم وأخطئ إلى الله. (تك9:39).



تدريب التواضع


· تذكــر:
1- إن الله لا يقاوم أي خاطى سوى المتكبر. 
2- إن الكبرياء أسقط ملائكة من السماء وآدم من جنة عدن. 
3- أن السيد المسيح قال (تعلموا منى لأني وديع ومتواضع القلب). (مت29:11).
· ممارسة التدريب:
1- كلما أتاك فكر الكبرياء قل لنفسك: إن فضل القوة من الله لا منا. (2كو7:4). لست أحسب نفسي أنى قد أدركت ولكنى أفعل شيئاً واحداً إذ أنسى ما هو وراء وأمتد إلى ما هو قدام. (فى13:3). 
2- اعتبر نفسك أصغر الكل. 
3- قم بالأعمال الصغيرة المحتقرة.


تدريب الأمانة


· تذكــر:
1- أن الكذب هو عدم أمانة في الكلام. 
2- أن الكذابين نصيبهم في البحيرة المتقدة بالنار والكبريت. (رؤ8:21). 
3- أنه لا يوجد كذب ابيض وكذب أسود، فالكذب كله عدم أمانة.
4- أن السيد المسيح قال ليكن كلامكم نعم نعم، لا لا. (مت37:5).
5- إن السرقة عدم أمانة في ما للغير.
· ممارسة التدريب:
ردد قول الرب كن أميناً إلى الموت فسأعطيك إكليل الحياة (رؤ10:2). لا تقل إلا الصدق، وإن كذبت على أحد اذهب واعتذر له.وإرجاع ما سرقته.







تدريب حياة الشكر


· تذكــر:
1- أن وصية الكتاب تقول اشكروا في كل شئ لأن هذه هي مشيئة الله في المسيح يسوع من جهتكم. (1تس18:5). 
2- قول الآباء (ليست عطية بلا زيادة إلا التي بلا شكر).
3- أن الشكر في كل شئ هو دليل الثقة في حكمة الله.
4- الشكر يزيل المرارة والتذمر من القلب.


· ممارسة التدريب:
تعلم أن تشكر الرب على الأمور الصعبة والمأساوية، وليس على الأمور الحلوة والسعيدة فقط.



تدريب عدم اليأس


· تذكــر: 
1- أن حياتنا جهاد دائم، أي حرب مقدسة ضد إبليس. والمفروض أن ننتصر عليه بقوة المسيح ولكن (إن أخطأ أحد فلنا شفيع عند الآب يسوع المسيح وهو كفارة لخطايانا... (1يو1:2).


2- عندما يحاربك الشيطان باليأس تذكر رحمة الله. وتذكر ما فعله الراهب الذي كان يحاربه الشيطان باليأس ليمنعه عن الصلاة فكان يقول له: أنت تضرب (مرزبة) [أي عصى] وأنا أضرب مرزبة ولننظر من يغلب أنت أم رحمة الله.



· ممارسة التدريب:
متى أتاك فكر اليأس ردد هذه الآية: (لا تشمتي بي يا عدوتي، إذا سقطت أقوم، إذا جلست في الظلمة فالرب نور لي). (ميخا8:7).


----------

